# How to catch wild pigs--the Democratic way.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tripped acrossed this, enjoyed it, thought I'd share:

CRITICAL LIFE LESSON ."Do you know how to catch wild pigs?"....

There was a chemistry professor in a large college that had some exchange students in the class. One day while the class was in the lab, the professor noticed one young man, an exchange student, who kept rubbing his back and stretching as if his back hurt.

The professor asked the young man what was the matter. The student told him he had a bullet lodged in his back. He had been shot while fighting communists in his native country who were trying to overthrow his country's government and install a new communist regime.

In the midst of his story, he looked at the professor and asked a strange question. He asked: "Do you know how to catch wild pigs?"

The professor thought it was a joke and asked for the punch line. The young man said that it was no joke. "You catch wild pigs by finding a suitable place in the woods and putting corn on the ground. The pigs find it and begin to come every day to eat the free food".

"When they are used to coming every day, you put a fence down one side of the place where they are used to coming. When they get used to the fence, they begin to eat the corn again and you put up another side of the fence". "They get used to that and start to eat again.

You continue until you have all four sides of the fence up with a gate in the last side". "The pigs, which are used to the free corn, start to come through the gate to eat that free corn again. You then slam the gate on them and catch the whole herd".

"Suddenly the wild pigs have lost their freedom. They run around and around inside the fence, but they are caught. Soon they go back to eating the free corn. They are so used to it that they have forgotten how to forage in the woods for themselves, so they accept their captivity."

The young man then told the professor that is exactly what he sees happening in America . The government keeps pushing us toward Communism/Socialism and keeps spreading the free corn out in the form of programs such as supplemental income, tax credit for unearned income, tax exemptions, tobacco subsidies, dairy subsidies, payments not to plant crops (CRP), welfare entitlements, medicine, drugs, etc., while we continually lose our freedoms, just a little at a time as the government forces us to participate in many of these programs whether or not we want to.

One should always remember two truths: There is no such thing as a free lunch, and you can never hire someone to provide a service for you cheaper than you can do it yourself. If you see that all of this wonderful government "help" is a problem confronting the future of democracy in America, you might want to share this with your friends.

God help us all when the gate slams shut!

Quote for today: "The problems we face today are there because the people who work for a living are now outnumbered by those that vote for a living."

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Frog in hot water version is much less time efficient.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Ralph. Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Good story I think they have done got 3 side up


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Swv.farmer said:


> Good story I think they have done got 3 side up


All four and their hands on the gate rope...

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> All four and their hands on the gate rope...
> 
> Later! OL J R


If Hildabeast gets in the gate slams shut.


----------

